# nen desperately kinky curly knot !!!



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

hello my friends i desperately need this stuff becky after surgery si full of matts and dont want to shave her to the skin (((( any links where i can purchase this ???



i have no target or anything here in quebec ....


Anna xox


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you order it from Target.com? Will they ship it to Quebec?

I just checked Ebay Canada, and it is available there too.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

U.S. Amazon has it

Amazon.com: kinky curly knot


...but I don't know how long it would take to get to CA. I looked at AmazonCA but they didn't have it.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you have a horse supply place near you that carries Cowboy Magic? I've used it for years for getting mats out of horse manes and tails and it too works like, well, magic. Love the stuff.

Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine Cowboy Magic (Grooming - Horse Shampoo Conditioner - Conditioners) magic


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

going to look into both and see which one is willing to ship to canada !! thank you xoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, be careful w/this. I just discovered that Kitzel is allergic to it! I think Lisi may be too---she has lots of allergies but both were fine after the bath. I rubbed a teeny-tiny bit on my hands & rubbed it through Kitzel's coat & he started to wheeze. I don't use it really, even though I have it on hand---as my two don't knot much, so this was a real surprise. I didn't put it on Lisi & she didn't wheeze this time after her bath. Just be careful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, be careful w/this. I just discovered that Kitzel is allergic to it! I think Lisi may be too---she has lots of allergies but both were fine after the bath. I rubbed a teeny-tiny bit on my hands & rubbed it through Kitzel's coat & he started to wheeze. I don't use it really, even though I have it on hand---as my two don't knot much, so this was a real surprise. I didn't put it on Lisi & she didn't wheeze this time after her bath. Just be careful.


It's pretty heavily scented so I'm not surprised. Bailey has no problem with it, but if Becky is really matted to the skin you may have to shave her. Kinky Curly is good, but it's not a miracle. I find it works best on tangles, not those really bad mats that are like felt.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

OH marj,

you probably right i dread this she is so thin and i will not stand looking at her  she has not put back her weight since her shunt surgery (( how bad do they look and to the skin what would i tell them shaved like her tummy when they shaved it for surgery ??? all we saw was pink skin


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ana, you will have to wait several days before anything arrives...maybe longer. In that time the tangles, knots, mats will get even worse. I suggest you get some coconut oil and use that. Actually, for me it works better than Kinky Curly or Cowboy magic. You can get coconut oil at a health food store, possibly your regular supermarket.

If she has to be stripped it won't be as close as being shaved for surgery, but it will be very short. If you have to do that, be prepared with a nice warm cotton sweater.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

i have extra virgin coconut oil  how do you use it silvia ???? im bathing her tomorrow ?? wet or dry ?? and does it wash of easy ???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> i have extra virgin coconut oil  how do you use it silvia ???? im bathing her tomorrow ?? wet or dry ?? and does it wash of easy ???


This is what I would do. 
First I would use it generously on the tangled area (dry) and comb the tangles out as well as possible. 

After her bath tomorrow, I would apply a very small amount distributing it through her wet hair. Then I would brush and blow dry her as usual.

If anybody has a better idea, please post it. This works for me, but different coats need different solutions.

I think it washes out easily with shampoo. Anyway, the reason coconut oil does a fine job is because it is absorbed into the hair.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Got it My Love  i will let you know how it worked for us oxoxoxxo


----------

